# Source for Dovre DV400s LP #35 & 0.063 orifices



## WinterWanderer (Oct 3, 2019)

Good morning,
       I am trying to source Orifices for the Dovre400s gas stove to convert from NG to LP. I have been searching and I do have a few emails out to online distributors but figured what the heck couldn’t hurt to post since I’ve been searching the forum so much. 

LP conversion kit (Part#844-8240) 
LP Burner -.063  (Part#17236)
LP Pilot -35 (Part#200-2630)



Thank you for any help. 

Jared


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 3, 2019)

Try Best Fire in Troy. 518 687 2387. Open M-F 7:30-4:00


----------



## Dave (Oct 9, 2019)

Stove-parts-unlimited.com has a lot of stuff for the DV400s.     Looks like they have the LP pilot orifice and the LP burner orifice parts.   Not sure what else is needed or what's in the conversion kit you mentioned.

Dave


----------



## melgun (Jul 24, 2020)

Dave said:


> Stove-parts-unlimited.com has a lot of stuff for the DV400s.     Looks like they have the LP pilot orifice and the LP burner orifice parts.   Not sure what else is needed or what's in the conversion kit you mentioned.
> 
> Dave


hi I have a dv400 gas stove perfect working condition but lower front door circle piece is missing selling my working stove for $350


----------



## melgun (Jul 24, 2020)

WinterWanderer said:


> Good morning,
> I am trying to source Orifices for the Dovre400s gas stove to convert from NG to LP. I have been searching and I do have a few emails out to online distributors but figured what the heck couldn’t hurt to post since I’ve been searching the forum so much.
> 
> LP conversion kit (Part#844-8240)
> ...


selling my awesome working dv400 gas stove for $350 just needs the circle center part on the lower door front melissa text me 763 464 3996


----------

